# 3-bolt chainring options?



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm in the process of building up a fixed/single speed setup on a 1974 Raleigh Grand Prix frame. I'm trying to do it on the cheap and still keep it pretty original looking. Part of the cheap/original aspect is keeping the old school cotter pin cranks (yeah cotter pins are a pain in the ass...but I love the look of these cranks for some reason). The crankset has a three bolt chainring. The set I am getting has a 40/52 setup. 

Ideally I'd like to start with a 42x18 setup with the fixed gear. Does anyone make a 3-bolt chainring anymore? I'm having a heck of a time finding anything for these old cranks.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Something like that? 
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=16078&category=2626












https://fairwheelbikes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=1435

Or this? 


Either way you're going to be spending some cash. I suggest new crankset or ebay for some other classic stuff.


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

Ouch. For that price I can upgrade to the Phil Wood 26tpi cups and one of their swanky bottom brackets...and still have cash leftover towards some cranks. 

Most of the rings I have found on Ebay so far have been the same size as what I already have. Guess I'll rock the 40 with a 17 or 16 on the rear for a while just so I can get this bike on the road as inexpensively as possible to start getting accustomed to a fixed gear setup. 

Thanks for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Even if you had the money for those Rotor rings, I'm not sure they'd fit the BCD of your cranks. I've got a few 3-bolt Nervar (French) rings at home, but not sure of the sizes...one of them should be around a 42, though. If you're interested, PM me and I'll see what I can scrounge up.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you committed to the idea of a 42? You can get awfully close to the same ratios with the 40. The 40x17 differs from the 42x18 by less than 1%, not enough to really notice on a FG.

That's a pretty low gear, BTW, compared to what most people run on the road. If you're new to this FG stuff you'll likely be playing around with different gears for a while. The difference between a 40 and a 42 ring is not worth any time or $, IMHO.


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

Guess the cheapest thing to do is stick with the 40 for now. 

I just took delivery of these today (bought them on Ebay for $8). Cranks are in pretty good shape. I just need some different bolts for the chainring. I was hoping to swap in a set of CrankBrothers Candy C's. The left side threaded in, but the right side wouldn't thread. Guess I'll rock the oldschool toeclips (they look pretty cool anyways). 

I appreciate the information. I'm sure there will be more questions from me throughout this build.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice project, it will be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

Made a bit of progress with the crankarm & chainring. Arms and the ring polished out nicely. I was able to attach the chainring after a trip to Ace Hardware for some nice stainless hex bolts and nylon lock nuts.


----------

